# Advice of Wet flat and Polish :)



## andyrg (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi Guys.

Im still very new to this detailing.

I have just purchaed a nice new ( do do Digital ) Rotary and also i have a Orbital too.

I painted my car around 6 weeks back, and flatterened it off with 1200, Looking into the guides i should have used 1500 or 2000, I had a freind come up and get it shiney again for me, but did no correction, can still see marks in the laqure, I was going to 2000 it again and start and do it my self.

I have Purchased


3m fast cut
3m extra fast fine
3m ultra finish

I also have

Poor Boy SSR 1 2 and 3.

I have four pads.

Yellow
Green
White

and a super soft Red Foam one too.

What i would like too know is what would people use if they were a little unexperienced, What pads and polishes? I want to get a swirl and mark free paint!!

What do i do regarding Edges, i have in the past burned through using g3 and a hard pad, so should i tape them up and then do that by hand??

The Speed of the Polisher what do people recomend faster speed to get the paint shiney from flatting and slow it down when i start using the finer compounds?

Also i see on you tube the Yanks use a wool flexable pad for brining the paint back up, is this some thing i need, if so can you help me were too look

Sorry for sounding like a complete muppet, I just want some advice, if i need any other products let me know!


Oh if i screw it up i can repaint it


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

When I am wet sanding, I go right up to 4000 grit...

Then polish it out with something like a medium cut....

Then refine with a finishing polish..

No harm in taping up the edges...and I never go about speed 3 on my rotary.

You don't need wool pads, should be fine with the foam ones (imo)

:thumb:


----------



## andyrg (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks mate ill see how i get on.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

i just went to 2000 on mine.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=111101

i dont like using wool pads, they just cut far to fast and generate wayyy to much heat. regards to mine and the edges i sanded up to the edge but never on the corners or sharp lines (leave about an inch off these), use a soft polishing pad (get a deep thick soft one, its far easyer to control and runs around corners and curves far better) and it reduces the g3 cut, tbh most of my car after g3 and the foam removed all the sanding marks and there were only very few places that had holograms or swirls in it! i jsut went over the entire thing a whilse later with megs 83 jsut to remove them and refine the finish even more 

jsut be warned paint shrinks the harder it gets, iv seen plenty of threads on bodywork and painting forums where people have painted, wet sanded and polished only to find as the paint bakes more in the sun and tightens it shows scratches again (same applies to the base primer, its essinsial to get a mint and pefrect finish on that as possiable or sanding marks come back and you cant wet sand them out of the base!)

soon as you get sun let the paint get as much as possiable, nothing bakes paint like the radiation from the sun


----------



## andyrg (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks for your help guys. I have the car ready for MOT now ill take some photos, here is one now but not touched the paint yet, plan this at the weekend when i can drive it around


----------

